
Online Math Editor – Write and share your Math much easier - buiducnha
https://www.mathcha.io
======
kensai
This is great. Are you planning to have it export also to LaTeX just in case?

(I read the about, the whole point is to have it for people without knowing
LaTeX, but it might be interesting anyway)

~~~
buiducnha
Yes you can export to LATEX (Math Mode only), you even can import from Latex
(still only for Math Mode). It support most of LATEX commands (not TEX and
advanced commands like macro..)

We may support exporting to LATEX in Text Mode in future (if people really
need that feature)

------
sriram_iyengar
This is awesome !

